# Korean Makeup Trend - BB Cream



## Ashley (May 31, 2008)

Ack, I don't know why I haven't mentioned this on MUT before. BB Creams have been pretty popular among Korean cosmetic users and it's spreading!

---

The BB Cream, aka Blemish Balm, is *the* hottest beauty product in Asia right now. The product was originated in Germany and used by dermatologists to help patients who have gone through laser skin surgery soothe and regenerate the skin.

Soon after, Korean celebs started using the cream and a craze was born. Big companies then took the idea and turned it into a product widely available to the public. The new product is suitable for all skin types, especially those with sensitive and acne-prone skin. It has the advantages of both a makeup and skincare product. It can even out skintone, camouflage undereye circles, acne scars and add radiance to the skin without the heavy mask-like effects of a foundation. Prolonged used of the product will also help improve the overall texture of the skin and fade acne scars.

Below is a before-after picture:







You can also check out this clip from BRTC:

Before &amp; After

Some companies that currently carry the BB cream are mostly Korean and include the following:

Bio Remedies Therapeutic Cosmetics (BRTC)

Skin Food

Missha

Skin 79

Etude

The Face Shop

SOURCE

-------------

So think of them as a foundation/tinted moisturizer that's supposed to be good for your skin! A foundation that covers up flaws while improving your skin over time.

I can also post some reviews I've found if anyone is interested.

LOL by the way, one company that makes a BB cream is called Do Do Club.

One girl posted pics of how her skin has improved since using BB creams. I'm in the middle of asking for her permission to post it here.


----------



## LaItaliana (May 31, 2008)

I was looking for it on internet and sasa.com carries some brands.

Scinic $21.70

Sasa.com - Online beauty and health shop

Palgontong $16.50

Sasa.com - Online beauty and health shop

Lab Story $11.50

Sasa.com - Online beauty and health shop

I wanna try this stuff but dunno if the more expensive one with more ratings is better than the cheaper one..... all new to me


----------



## magosienne (May 31, 2008)

this sounds great. another thing i need to try. thanks for posting Ashley.


----------



## bronze_chiqz (May 31, 2008)

Yes we have it here at some shops listed above (Face Shop, Skin food, Misscha).Its more like a makeup base.The problem is it has both good and bad reviews.Good reviews are similar to the above post, bad ones are that it causes breakouts and oiliness, as some said it only suits Korean climate.


----------



## pinksugar (May 31, 2008)

bronze, which product by missha has this effect? we have access to that brand in oz, and I might try it..?


----------



## Ashley (May 31, 2008)

Missha has a several of them. Missha M BB cream, Missha Vita BB Cream with SPF, Missha M Shiny BB cream, Missha M Watery BB cream


----------



## ticki (May 31, 2008)

interesting. if it really works then my gf would LOVE LOVE LOVE this product. thanks for the info!


----------



## rizzie_x3 (May 31, 2008)

i got one from a recent swap and i really can't decide whether i like it or not. i got the skin foods mushroom version and been using it for over a month now but haven't notice any changes to my skin. it works almost the same as any tinted moisturizers imo. beside, it is quite expensive, i saw people selling it for $30+ on ebay and i'm not sure if it really worths the $$$.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## krazykid90 (May 31, 2008)

That's a neat product, thanks for sharing.


----------



## daer0n (May 31, 2008)

That looks awesome!, too bad i have never seen it here, doubt they sell it here at all...:/


----------



## tonkabeane (Jun 1, 2008)

hmmm.. i got a sample from a fellow blogger and i wore it for about as week as a makeup base (it sucks that BB creams come in limited shades). i didn't see any improvement in my skin. i still had acne, post-acne marks, fine lines, etc. I guess you'd need to use the entire tube on a daily basis to see significant improvement.

i can say this though, it makes a GREAT makeup base. one because it in itself already has medium coverage. so it covers up most facial flaws before you even put on your makeup. two, it smooths out the skin and provides a smooth canvas for your foundation. three, you're makeup will definitely "stick" to this base. So give it a try as a base and see how you like it. If you do like it and continually use it, you might see great improvement in your skin too! =D


----------



## bronze_chiqz (Jun 1, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Ashley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Missha has a several of them. Missha M BB cream, Missha Vita BB Cream with SPF, Missha M Shiny BB cream, Missha M Watery BB cream yes that's the ones under it


----------



## andrrea (Jun 1, 2008)

Looks really neat!!! Too bad I can't test it out before spending the $$!


----------



## dcole710 (Jun 1, 2008)

Thanks Ashley!!! I keep getting tons of samples from Missha and Forencos but I never knew what it was for.


----------



## cheller (Jun 1, 2008)

i want that! *teleports to korea*


----------



## esha (Jun 2, 2008)

wow, thanks


----------



## Karren (Jun 2, 2008)

That's what I need!!!


----------



## GlossyAbby (Jun 2, 2008)

I would love to try that!


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 2, 2008)

are there any reviews of the Missha products? I wonder which one would be the best to use. I really want to try this now - I'm thinking of going to a skin care specialist to talk about improving the overall appearance of my skin and this might be a great addition to that.


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 2, 2008)

update! I have bought this product! I will review it after I have used it.

I bought the missha gold one - I believe it has 20+ spf. I'll let you guys know what I think!


----------



## AngelaGM (Jun 2, 2008)

I must resist! LOL!


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 2, 2008)

sounds good! thanks for letting us know!


----------



## ParasiteEve (Jun 9, 2008)

Any updates on the BB Cream?

I just bought one from Ebay.

Unfortunately there is no Missha in Perth, Australia. I tried looking to see if i can order online and they are charging $25 for postage...Urrmm.. Don't think so.


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 9, 2008)

so far I'm happy with it.. No noticeable difference in my skin - I feel it looks better/I feel better about it, but at the same time, I don't know whether it's 'real' or whether it's my imagination, LOL.

it feels good on the skin, it gives nice coverage... I'd say, for the price ($30ish I think? maybe less?) it's excellent. Certainly nicer feeling that my more expensive products. (Except paul and joe. They feel good




)


----------



## ParasiteEve (Jun 10, 2008)

Pinksugar, thanks for the review.

Do you use any foundation/powder after it? Is the colour similar to your skintone or different?

I'm so upset that there's no Missha in Perth..


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 10, 2008)

I don't use foundation, it does provide some coverage and I don't like really heavy coverage anyway, so I just put powder over to set it. It matches my skin quite well but it only comes in one colour so I don't know exactly how it would work for different skin tones?

I could cp it for you? it only costs 7.50 in postage for up to 500 g OVERNIGHT, so if you really wanted to try it you could send some money through paypal and you could have it by the end of the week (roughly, lol)


----------



## Ashley (Jun 10, 2008)

Which one did you buy, Rosie?

I've heard good things about Missha Shiny and Missha Watery.


----------



## laurreenn (Jun 10, 2008)

it looks good but im worried about how it'll actually turn out.


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 10, 2008)

I gott the gold one, which has 20+ spf.. it's the best one for winter, and seemed to do the most stuff for the cost.

They had 3 to choose from at my missha store, but one was sold out and I didn't want to wait. I'm very happy with it so far. My skin doesn't feel clogged like it does with some other foundations, but then again, this is more of a tinted medicated moisturiser than a foundation.


----------



## ParasiteEve (Jun 11, 2008)

Oh yes please I am definetely interested. Sorry for the late reply but they decided to cut off my internet yesterday as we are changing Isp (from iprimus to iinet) so now we don't have internet at home. Trying to navigate makeuptalk using bb is crazy!

Ill pm you right now. Going to work soon so I can transfer using paypal at work.

Thank you sooo much again.


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 11, 2008)

no probs at all. As I said, there are 3 to choose from so if you let me know which one you would like I can collect it for you


----------



## coco-nut (Jun 11, 2008)

I managed to get sample of the one in red tube. Cant wait to go home and try it.


----------



## o0Amber0o (Jun 11, 2008)

I think this product was featured in my Sephora e-mail today, did anyone else see that??

It wouldn't hurt to check again I suppose!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jun 12, 2008)

Good info, thanks


----------



## sirius (Jun 12, 2008)

I could help with the Korean BB creams. Surf Skinfood and Missha and The Face Shop. I can help Custom Purchase. Cheers


----------



## leelee. (Jun 12, 2008)

I wish I could buy some of this stuff, but I'm flat broke.

There's a thread on BB Cream at the soompi forums, which has lots of reviews and info.

Here's a link if anyone wants to go see:

Bb Cream Aka Blemish Balm Cream - soompi forums {korean, japanese, chinese dramas, music, entertainment and celebrities}


----------



## dcole710 (Jun 12, 2008)

I bought the Missha Vita+ BB Cream yesterday. I've only used it twice so I don't know if it has helped my skin but I do love what I see so far. It's a perfect foundation replacement for me for the summer. It gave me the appearance of an even skintone and feels great.

There are tons of Missha stores/counters where I live. I only paid $11.00, the most expensive Missha BB Cream I saw was $18.00. If anyone wants a CP, let me know.


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 12, 2008)

wow, D, you know you are getting a bargain! it costs 32 for the most expensive one here, and around 23 for the cheapest. I think?


----------



## Nick007 (Jun 12, 2008)

I think the one in the Sephora email was yu-be, i don't know if it's the same thing. I don't think it is.


----------



## juicejuiceox (Jun 12, 2008)

omg, i MUSt try that out, that look like magic miracle stuff!


----------



## ParasiteEve (Jun 16, 2008)

PinkSugar, thanks for that!! I've received my BB cream today






So far i'm loving it. It looks really natural yet at the same time managed to even out my skin tone. It doesn't feel heavy, gives great coverage (better than tinted moisturiser) and feels &amp; looks better than if i were to wear mineral makeup. The colour 23 is great for my tan skin as well. I was afraid that its going to be too light or too pink but so far its a match.

dclone710 &amp; Sirius, you are soo lucky!! BB cream originates from Korea so you guys are spoilt for choice over there.


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 16, 2008)

any time kiddo. Glad you like it.


----------



## Ashley (Jun 16, 2008)

Ooh, thanks for updating with your thoughts, girls! I actually haven't tried any BB Creams myself, but I plan on trying the Missha ones when I have time to go to the store.


----------



## banapple (Jun 16, 2008)

BB cream actually is from Germany but it became popular in Korea~

I wish I could get this o_o but my skin's not good enough yet ! still need full coverage haha. *awaits the day I can order BB*


----------



## coco-nut (Jun 17, 2008)

After trying the sample, I finally bought BB M Missha cream no. 23. I love it. It makes my skin look nice and my blush and bronzer goes on really smooth after applying this cream.


----------



## teb (Jun 18, 2008)

I suppose it doesn't come in darker tones?


----------



## ParasiteEve (Jun 19, 2008)

Teb, the Missha in No.23 is quite dark. I heard the Missha watery is also quite dark in colour.

Maybe can give that a try?


----------



## coco-nut (Jun 19, 2008)

yup, 23 is quite dark. It goes on nicely for my Indian skintone.


----------



## sirius (Jun 19, 2008)

Skin79 also comes in darker shades. They aren't thick and gooey so i think its should be easy ok to match your skintone.


----------



## Ronnie (Jun 19, 2008)

This sounds so tempting.


----------



## Aniger86 (Jun 19, 2008)

I have Missha and where I live, and its not too expensive too so I would probably check it out in the shops if I pass by one. I'm going to check if there's a website for Missha and see if they give a write up on the BB cream. Thanks for the tip Ashley!


----------



## VintageGardinia (Jun 19, 2008)

Just received my first ever bb cream from Ebay, I got the Hanskin one with spf 30 and so far I loving it!





I have pretty bad dark pigmentation on both cheeks and the cream helps to even out my skin tone, I also dab extra bits onto the pigmented areas and after applying foundation on top, you can hardly see them anymore!

Gonna try the new Dr. Jart one next time, anyone using it?!


----------



## ParasiteEve (Jun 20, 2008)

VintageGardinia, how's the colour of the Hanskin one? I heard great things about the Hanskin super Magic ( i think that's the name) and really want to try it but i heard that its quite light in colour?

I also received the BRTC from ebay the other day &amp; i quite like it! Its way to light for my skintone but funnily enough after a while it looked like i wasn't wearing anything. With the Missha you can still see that i'm wearing a little bit of makeup but the BRTC looked like i wasn't wearing anything at all. But it covers the redness of my skin. Only thing is that it doesn't have SPF.


----------



## Ashley (Jun 20, 2008)

I'm so sad! My Missha only has the regular Missha M BB Cream. I think I have to order Missha Watery or Shiny online.


----------



## VintageGardinia (Jun 24, 2008)

ParasiteEve,

I do find the color to be light, infact I don't really like the look of it by itself on the skin because it has a slight greyish cast no matter how little I apply?!





Other then that, it is a great base for foundation though. Helps foundation stay on so much longer on my combo skin and no sensitivity or breakouts which I was worried about since my skin can get irritated easily.






Can't compare it with anything else since its my first bb cream, I'm looking forward to getting the new Dr. Jart one (silver tube) because it has spf35.


----------



## princesshua (Jul 3, 2008)

hi all

u might want to try the Skinfood Mushroom BB Cream. it has more functions than the Aloe BB Cream!

i just bought it from an online spree, and i highly recommend it!

i think the spree is still ongoing.


----------



## CellyCell (Jul 3, 2008)

Wonder why I never checked this page before... any updates on the product?


----------



## *Gigi* (Jul 3, 2008)

I have sooo gotta try this... I have red spots on my cheek left over from cystic pimples and this seems like a wonder product!


----------



## mehrunissa (Jul 20, 2008)

I'm so jealous - it seems all BB Creams are very light in color. Even Missha Perfect Cover #23 and Watery. Blah. And I so wanted to try this.


----------



## simisimi100 (Jul 14, 2010)

I tried it and I really like the shade.. I tried the Missha one.. but regretfully I bought a travel size and I need the bigger right now.. I don't know what to order brcause there is so many brands and kinds.. can you give me a suggestion please?

someting with high coverage, a little dark and high SPF?

THANKS!


----------



## Smile (Jul 14, 2010)

my first reply disappeared




so type again

i got the "Oriental BB Cream" purple bottle from skin79.us

very good coverage since it also suits my Indian friend's skin tone

they are the first manufacture brought BB cream from Germany to Korea !!


----------



## Life (Aug 14, 2010)

I'd really like to use BB cream.

But I've never wore make-up before so I have no idea what shade I am.

I guess I should go to a MAC store and see what my shade is.

When I do is BB Cream shades close to MACs ? I'm scared to buy online and end up with the wrong shade &gt;_&gt;;


----------



## beautify (Dec 8, 2011)

Can you please post more reviews on BB cream? I have heard of it, but I still don't know much. I have acne-prone skin and I just want a solid, reliable regimen for my skin. I'm already in my mid-20's and getting serious about anti-aging products. I just want good, healthy skin, not necessarily makeup-covered skin. Please post more info and do you know where to good good deals to get BB cream? Where to purchase them?


----------



## dazzler (Dec 12, 2011)

I love BB Cream so much and I still prefer it for everyday use than foundation. I did a review on my blog on the Tony Moly bb cream today with some swatches. I have tried quite a few brands already and my favorites so far are skin 79, skin food, and danahan but I am yet to do a review on them soon. They don't break me out and they are good at preventing oils. There are a few available bb creams for oil/acne-prone skin and you can purchase them from ebay


----------



## eliza7 (Dec 16, 2011)

I tried BB cream for the first time after it was suggested by a couple of ladies on here when I was looking for suggestions for a better foundation.  This is my first day using it, but I must say I am really impressed.  It improves the tone and texture of my skin while feeling like I have nothing on.  I definitely plan to get a full size.

Here's a link to the sample that I got from Skin79.  I'd definitely recommend getting this sample if you're interested, because it's only $1, shipping is free, you get to try two of their creams, and included with the sample they sent me a $5 coupon code.

I wouldn't say this product is for everyone, though.  Here are some cons:

It seems to be only for fairer skin tones.  It does adjust somewhat to your skin tone, but that only goes so far.  I still have a hint of a tan left over from the summer, and while the shade looks perfect on my skin indoors, it looks a little too pale in outdoor light.  I plan to experiment with a little bronzer to warm it up.  

This brand is also geared towards skin tones with neutral/yellow/golden undertones.  I wouldn't get it for pink undertoned skin.


----------



## satojoko (Dec 16, 2011)

If you've got acne prone skin I personally wouldn't touch the stuff. I had the opportunity to try several out in an Asian mall here in Canada. AFAIK all BB creams have silicone in them. Silicones are a nightmare for acne prone skin.


----------



## americanclassic (Dec 21, 2011)

For those of you that might be a little wary about buying asian BB creams, Garnier Fructis actually just came out with one. You can find it at Walgreens now:





I don't think the ingredients would be any better, but I don't think they'd be any worse either. imo I wouldn't be worried if you have acne-prone skin, since a lot of people rave about how it controls their acne--a lot of have sebum control.


----------

